# Dog barking in pubs at other dogs



## JodieWeeks (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I have a 11month cockapoo and I have started taking my dog out to the pub a lot more to try and get him used to the environment and he seems to bark if there is another dog near by or walking past.

I am currently in cornwall and if we are in somewhere where there is a dog, he will bark at the other dog, he is not aggressive .. he is very friendly and he does love other dogs. 

I have tried chews etc which tend to work to settle him until he sees another dog, when he barks I try regain control tell him to sit or down and wait then reward him for being quiet. Any ideas on what I should do? Just want to make sure I am doing the right thing so I can make sure I can stop this and not make it worse


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

You could try training him not to bark - these videos might help. Or if you could find a place with restricted views of other tables he might not see the other dogs. Thats not really training him though; but maybe getting him used to the environment first before adding a dog into the equation might help.

How is he when he sees dogs outside? Does he bark at them?

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAA6AE0ADFFBD48BC


----------



## JodieWeeks (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi,

I will give this a go! 

Some he does and some he doesn’t - more on the lead than not !

Thanks


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Dogs on leads sometimes feel a little anxious but as they can't get away, they bark to make them look tough so the other dog doesn't come close. Is that possibly what he is doing?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Possibly not take him to pubs as he is obviously not happy and I would imagine everyone else in there would be more than unhappy. Was it you that was suggesting taking your dog to care homes to socialise him. Sorry if I have got it wrong, I only remember it was a cockapoo.


----------



## JodieWeeks (Sep 10, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> Dogs on leads sometimes feel a little anxious but as they can't get away, they bark to make them look tough so the other dog doesn't come close. Is that possibly what he is doing?


I am not sure, as he wants to say hello and as soon as he says hello he stops barking ?? He is never afraid to say hello to any dogs in The park etc


----------



## JodieWeeks (Sep 10, 2018)

No it was not me I am afraid, my cockapoo is quite well socialised and has been since a puppy

He enjoys the pubs as he gets a lot of attention from people .. but he just wants to say hello and play with the dogs but for some reason seems to bark at them. Without any dogs in the pub he is good as gold



Blitz said:


> Possibly not take him to pubs as he is obviously not happy and I would imagine everyone else in there would be more than unhappy. Was it you that was suggesting taking your dog to care homes to socialise him. Sorry if I have got it wrong, I only remember it was a cockapoo.


ot


----------



## JodieWeeks (Sep 10, 2018)

I also have him at a pub outside which is open onto the street we have just walked up and down and he is quite content, not barking at other dogs and everytime a dog goes past he is rewarded, he is really enjoying it, everyone is petting him ..

The barking at other dogs is not a distress for being in the pub, it’s a behavioural thing which i am not sure how to stop, he barks at other dogs on the lead sometimes too


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Could it be either a) because he thinks that's his space in the pub and he doesn't want any dog too close

Or b) because he is frustrated that he can't get to them to play?

I would go with a shush command or similar - not taking him to pubs is simply avoiding the issue whereas, with training, this could be solved.
Is it always the same pub you visit? Try different ones and vary the place you sit. 
I take mine to cafés a lot. One of mine has sprung up a couple of times if we are seated at the table near the door if another dog comes in - i think she thinks she owns the place if she is near the door! But she lies down and sleeps anywhere else. Good luck with fixing this!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

tabelmabel said:


> Could it be either a) because he thinks that's his space in the pub and he doesn't want any dog too close
> 
> Or b) because he is frustrated that he can't get to them to play?
> 
> ...


Not taking him to pubs is avoiding the issue but taking a dog to a pub when you know its behaviour will annoy other patrons is pretty stupid. Could well be all dogs will be banned as customers will either complain or vote with their feet and not go to the pub any more. I know I would leave a pub pretty quick if there was a barking dog (or a screaming child). A pub is a place for adult humans.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I would have thought that went without saying, no?! I am assuming OP is a reasonable adult who is seeking advice on how to train her dog into a well mannered pub dog. I assume that, if her training is not successful, she will not remain in the pub annoying other patrons.


As for a pub being a place for adult humans - in the days when i did used to go to the pub, i often took my dog. In country pubs it is very common to see dogs there. I don't often go into pubs these days as i prefer a cup of tea tbh but i would have thought dogs are still welcomed into many pubs. Not sure of the relevance of the screaming child comment?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Not taking him to pubs is avoiding the issue but taking a dog to a pub when you know its behaviour will annoy other patrons is pretty stupid. Could well be all dogs will be banned as customers will either complain or vote with their feet and not go to the pub any more. I know I would leave a pub pretty quick if there was a barking dog (or a screaming child). A pub is a place for adult humans.


Agree.

Sounds like he needs some training to settle around other dogs in a less challenging environment for now.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

tabelmabel said:


> I would have thought that went without saying, no?! I am assuming OP is a reasonable adult who is seeking advice on how to train her dog into a well mannered pub dog. I assume that, if her training is not successful, she will not remain in the pub annoying other patrons.
> 
> As for a pub being a place for adult humans - in the days when i did used to go to the pub, i often took my dog. In country pubs it is very common to see dogs there. I don't often go into pubs these days as i prefer a cup of tea tbh but i would have thought dogs are still welcomed into many pubs. Not sure of the relevance of the screaming child comment?


From the OPs post it sounds like she is in the pub with a dog that barks while she is in there. Just not on. And yes, well behaved dogs are fine but not dogs that are disruptive and noisy. I added screaming child because some people seem to think that is ok too. My dogs used to always come to pubs with me and still do when we are on holiday on the rare occasion we can find one that lets them in. There is one local pub here that lets them in but only in the public bar which is a bit dire.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Blitz said:


> From the OPs post it sounds like she is in the pub with a dog that barks while she is in there.


Ah - thanks for explaining. I obviously haven'tformed the same impression in my mind as you have which accounts for the difference in our thinking (i am matched on your wavelength in many other thoughts as you know lol!)
I don't frequent pubs these days so i just assumed there was maybe just one or two dogs at most walking by and OPs dog just barked a couple of single barks as the dog passed.

I was not imagining the hullabaloo that you were!

Still think we can credit OP with the common sense to know when to leave though.


----------



## JodieWeeks (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks for all your comments, yes of course I am more than capable to know when I will need to leave if the dog is barking and annoying other people. If my dog can not be trained to bark at other dogs then I will not be going to pubs, simple as. 

In a pub of another dog is there He barks once / twice .. I then gain control and tell him to sit and wait and he stops, then the same thing will happen if another dog comes in, in Cornwall a lot of dogs are in Pubs so these dogs come and go, I believe it is out of frustration on wanting to play with the other dog as he is still very playful. He believes every dog / person in the room is there to play with him. 

I am going to work on him being on the lead in parks with a fair few dogs and also busy streets with dogs in etc 

Yesterday we sat and had a drink outside a pub on a very busy road with a lot of dogs walking past and he did not bark once at any dogs, but these dogs were walking past and not sat in there.

He is still very young and very playful so I am not sure whether he just needs to mature slightly befo re he calms in the pubs etc


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

JodieWeeks said:


> yes of course I am more than capable to know when I will need to leave if the dog is barking and annoying other people.


Thanks for confirming this! Sometimes I think I'm going mad on here - i still can't pick up anything in your original post that inferred your dog was being a total noisy menace. You ask for advice on how to stop your dog barking and the advice is not to go to the pub 

Then again - maybe I'm the only normal one on here


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

tabelmabel said:


> Thanks for confirming this! Sometimes I think I'm going mad on here - i still can't pick up anything in your original post that inferred your dog was being a total noisy menace. You ask for advice on how to stop your dog barking and the advice is not to go to the pub
> 
> *Then again - maybe I'm the only normal one on here*


Nah, you are confusing yourself with me!


----------



## JodieWeeks (Sep 10, 2018)

I also understand not every dog is a pub dog, however he is happy in a pub without dogs, so would love to be in an environment where he can calm with other dogs there and not bark (not even in pubs) lots of work and practice I think


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Well good luck @JodieWeeks! I have every faith that you and your dog can do this without driving any pub goers out of the pub.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe train a ‘settle’ command so that at least you have something to use to indicate what you want him to do in the circumstances? You could train and reinforce this away from the pub to start with, then use it in the pub when you see another dog, hopefully pre-empting the barking.

If you can also find a really good reward for ignoring other dogs / being calm and settled (under a table?) that would help.

My dog just doesn’t much like being in pubs, but as most good long walks need to end at the pub he has learned that if he disappears under the table or behind a chair he can relax; maybe lots of exercise beforehand would help?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Helpful advice @Linda Weasel - about 24hrs too late
Blitz had already consigned this entire project to room 101 and thrown a screaming baby in there for good measure


----------

